# 55g - Natural Planted Tank



## Fishyfishyfishy

Hi guys. This is my planted tank ever. It is a 55g natural planted tank (soil low tech tank). Started the tank on January 15. Got the idea from DustinFishTanks on YouTube.

I really like how the plants grow slow, so not a lot of maintenance is needed. Another good this is that I don't do a lot of water changes. The best thing of all is that I don't need to worry about ferts and CO2 unlike my high tech tank. I can keep almost any plant in this tank, even high light plants (I feel the high nutrients and natural CO2 from the soil is good enough for the harder plants).

Equipment:
-AC70 filter
-Miracle grow organic soil (capped with gravel)
-Hagen Glo - 1x54W T5HO (8 hour timer)
-No CO2
-No ferts

Fish:
-12 peppermint corydoras
-6 panda corydoras
-5 koi angelfish
-10 neon tetra
-10 cardinal tetra
-10 harlequin tetra
-5 bristlenose plecos L144
-A lot of gold guppies
-1 gourami

Plants:
-Hygro
-Java Fern
-Moss on coconut
-Anubias
-Amazon swords
-Blyxa
-Red tiger lotus (but it never grows)
-Glosso
-Crypts 
-Rotala Wallichii
-2 other kinds of rotala 
-Micro Sword
-Pennywort
-Cabombas
-Vals
-Frogbit floating plants

Here are some full tank shots, showing the progress:

Jan 23: 


Feb 24:


Mar 31 (just did a trim):


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

I will upload pictures of my fish if people are interested.

I can answer any questions if anybody is curious about using soil in fish tanks. I think it is the best and most natural way to keep plants, since this is how aquatic plants grow in the wild anyways.

Update April 3, 2012. Close up pics of my plants and fish:

Angelfish:


Some Corydoras:



Glosso. I am suprise they don't grow upwards. My glosso in my high tech tank grow upwards. Soil tank wins.



Blyxa is growing so big. I don't bother seperating them for more plants, their roots are so deep and long, all my soil will get messed up.


----------



## solarz

How often do you change water? What tends to be your nitrate levels before you do each water change? What are the foreground grass-like plants?


----------



## k2x5

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> I will upload pictures of my fish if people are interested.
> 
> I can answer any questions if anybody is curious about using soil in fish tanks. I think it is the best and most natural way to keep plants, since this is how aquatic plants grow in the wild anyways.


How did you prep your soil before you put the water in? Or, did you prep it at all?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

solarz said:


> How often do you change water? What tends to be your nitrate levels before you do each water change? What are the foreground grass-like plants?


I dint know the nitrates level sorry. I one of those people that don't use test kits. I changed a 2 home depot buckets of water maybe 2 times a month?

The grassy plant is blyxa.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

k2x5 said:


> How did you prep your soil before you put the water in? Or, did you prep it at all?


I just put it in and filled it up right away. I also put the fish in right away.

The only prep I did was prepare the clay. I did let the soil be exposed to air over night before I put it in the tank. They say this allows some amonia to escape into the air.


----------



## solarz

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> I dint know the nitrates level sorry. I one of those people that don't use test kits. I changed a 2 home depot buckets of water maybe 2 times a month?
> 
> The grassy plant is blyxa.


Nice, if I'd known blyxa could grow so well under low light, I'd have gotten some as well! Too bad I have no space for it now. 

One of the problems I had when I had a low light tank was my nitrates were always high (~40ppm). I had 29 cardinal tetras and a dozen guppies in a 20 gallon tank. When I upgraded my light, the nitrates dropped to 20ppm.

Unfortunately, while tropical fish are relatively tolerant of nitrate levels, persistently high levels of it will cause health problems for the fishes in the long run.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

solarz said:


> Nice, if I'd known blyxa could grow so well under low light, I'd have gotten some as well! Too bad I have no space for it now.
> 
> One of the problems I had when I had a low light tank was my nitrates were always high (~40ppm). I had 29 cardinal tetras and a dozen guppies in a 20 gallon tank. When I upgraded my light, the nitrates dropped to 20ppm.
> 
> Unfortunately, while tropical fish are relatively tolerant of nitrate levels, persistently high levels of it will cause health problems for the fishes in the long run.


I think I will get a nitrate and pH test. Never tried in all these years of fish keeping. Really curious how I am doing.

As for my lighting, it is a T5HO 54W with a superb reflector. You can consider it maybe a medium light? You cannot use the old watt per gallon for T5HO lights. I believe that the soil is causing the superb growth for the blyxa. I can see a HUGE network of roots on the bottom of my tank.


----------



## solarz

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> I think I will get a nitrate and pH test. Never tried in all these years of fish keeping. Really curious how I am doing.
> 
> As for my lighting, it is a T5HO 54W with a superb reflector. You can consider it maybe a medium light? You cannot use the old watt per gallon for T5HO lights. I believe that the soil is causing the superb growth for the blyxa. I can see a HUGE network of roots on the bottom of my tank.


How do you keep the algae at bay? Anytime I crank up the light without CO2, I get green hair algae outbreaks.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

solarz said:


> How do you keep the algae at bay? Anytime I crank up the light without CO2, I get green hair algae outbreaks.


I didn't have any algae problems in any of my soil tanks. The soil creates a lot of CO2. I use gravel so the CO2 can come out. Maybe your sand is trapping the CO2.


----------



## xriddler

fishy how long do you think itll be before you need to have a diy co2 in the soil tanks. Does soil produce co2 infinitely?. Think this will work for cuba?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

xriddler said:


> fishy how long do you think itll be before you need to have a diy co2 in the soil tanks. Does soil produce co2 infinitely?. Think this will work for cuba?


The CO2 will run out someday. According to the book (Diana Walstad), it last a few months. I myself do not plan to do DIY CO2. If you have enough fish poo, the soil will release CO2 when it breaks down organic matter (again, this is from the book).

Any plant will benefit from soil. Nothing on the fish keeping market can have more nutrients than soil itself. Definitely HC cuba and all those hard plants will do well in soil tanks. I have glosso in my tank that are carpeting slowly, but very well.

Download or buy the book and read it. It has a lot of interesting information in there.


----------



## xriddler

that really sounds super cool time to search the book.


----------



## xriddler

fishy quick question did you rinse and wash the soil alot before putting it in your tank? i couldnt find a video of dustin starting from scratch he was also reusing his dirt. Did you follow using red clay too?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

xriddler said:


> fishy quick question did you rinse and wash the soil alot before putting it in your tank? i couldnt find a video of dustin starting from scratch he was also reusing his dirt. Did you follow using red clay too?


1) I didn't wash the soil. There is no point of doing that. Soil cannot be "cleaned".

2) I did use clay, that is the secret of soil tanks.

I understand what you are going through, I could not find any videos of how to set up the tank before I set up my tank. I read a lot of garbage and BS on how to do it.

The bottom line is this:

1) Let the soil release it's amonia by exposing it to the atmosphere overnight
2) Put the soil in the tank (about 1 inch)
3) Put in tiny pieces of clay on the top of the soil, and then push it into the dirt. I use about 2 lb of clay for my 55g.
4) WET THE SOIL ... JUST A LITTLE BIT. If you see a puddle, it's too water much already.
5) Put gravel on top, about 1 inch.
6) Fill the tank with water SLOWLY (with a plate).

That is it. Keep it simple.

This is a good read: http://theaquariumwiki.com/Walstad_method


----------



## solarz

Do you have cloudiness issues with the water?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

solarz said:


> Do you have cloudiness issues with the water?


No. If you use a plate properly, it should be crystal clear.

Only tannins in the water , but I like that.


----------



## xriddler

What is tannins fishy? Also open it to the atmosphere means just let it air right? Doesnt have to be outdoor right?


----------



## k2x5

xriddler said:


> What is tannins fishy? Also open it to the atmosphere means just let it air right? Doesnt have to be outdoor right?


Tannin - Wikipedia

Basically, a compound that leaches from materials like soil and driftwood that gives the water a slight brown-ish tinge/colour.


----------



## xriddler

thank you k2x5. So im guessing this setup wouldnt be as appealing in a rimless. but for the amount of maintenance and the bandages on the wallet its good to try. Fishy do you mind showing us the type of clay you used?


----------



## xriddler

Fishy i know you havent planted hc cuba in your tank but im curious of your feedback as i want to join dirt tanking. Since i want to start a natural aquarium without injected co2 an emersed growout of the HC cuba probably would not work out. As i read once emersed grown and then submersed all of a sudden the lack of co2 would cause the plants to melt. Do you think it would be possible to start hc cuba submersed right from the start after the soil cycling process?

I was also giving this site a read http://lowlightlowtechplanted.blogspot.ca/ and it states that when setting up a soil tank we have to let it sit unsubmersed for 1-2 months. Is that what you did? Im confused cause in some youtube videos these guys soaked the soil for two days and capped it and started filling the tank with water and planting already.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

xriddler said:


> What is tannins fishy? Also open it to the atmosphere means just let it air right? Doesnt have to be outdoor right?


Yes, just let it air out.

I really think you should check out the book by Diana Walstad. It will explain everything about soil tanks scientifically.

As for the clay, i'll take a picture and upload it later. The bottom line is to use RED NATURAL CLAY (no artificial colors). I got mine at Michael's craft store.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

xriddler said:


> Fishy i know you havent planted hc cuba in your tank but im curious of your feedback as i want to join dirt tanking. Since i want to start a natural aquarium without injected co2 an emersed growout of the HC cuba probably would not work out. As i read once emersed grown and then submersed all of a sudden the lack of co2 would cause the plants to melt. Do you think it would be possible to start hc cuba submersed right from the start after the soil cycling process?
> 
> I was also giving this site a read http://lowlightlowtechplanted.blogspot.ca/ and it states that when setting up a soil tank we have to let it sit unsubmersed for 1-2 months. Is that what you did? Im confused cause in some youtube videos these guys soaked the soil for two days and capped it and started filling the tank with water and planting already.


I would say the HC would grow like crazy in the first few months, the soil does produce a lot of CO2 naturally. But that will not last forever. I will say you can plant it submersed right from the start. I have not tried it myself, I only tried glosso and micro swords.

As for the soil, you can do all the long processes people do to prepare the soil. I believe the tank will be fine just putting the soil in right away. If it makes you feel better, go for it. Just think of planting flowers, do you ever "prepare" the soil before planting them?

I put in the soil, capped it, filled it up and put my fish in right away.

Bottom line is you can do whatever you want, there are a lot of unnecessary and BS things that people do online (like washing the soil ... how can you "wash" soil?). Do whatever make you feel confident and safe. I did my tanked by following Diana Walstad's book.


----------



## xriddler

thx fishy its really good to know all this, i have picked up a copy and have started to read it. If im not mistaken if we provide medium light we would have to start injecting co2 and dosing fertz abit so that the soil does not run out of its goodness too fast from what i have read. am i correct in this assumption?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

xriddler said:


> thx fishy its really good to know all this, i have picked up a copy and have started to read it. If im not mistaken if we provide medium light we would have to start injecting co2 and dosing fertz abit so that the soil does not run out of its goodness too fast from what i have read. am i correct in this assumption?


I only have 3 months of experience with soil tank. I am nowhere near using up all the nutrients in the soil, so I cannot comment. But here are my insights:

Yes. You can dose ferts/CO2 if you want. Just a little bit or else you will get algae. In the book, it tells you to feed a lot of food. The poo will be the nutrients.

Later on, when the nutrients in the soil depletes, start to dose ferts. The soil and clay is very high in CEC, so it will hold the nutrients well. This will be a long time.

You can turn this soil tank into high tech tank. The soil is just a cheaper and natural substrate with a high CEC, like flourite/eco-complete/etc.


----------



## afishcionado

Q: If using gravel only substrate, do you need to vacuum the
gravel just like in a non planted tank?
I want to start a planted tank with a gravel substrate but
not sure about how to start it. Your answer is appreciated.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

Added some pictures to the first page. Enjoy.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

Bejeweled1 said:


> Q: If using gravel only substrate, do you need to vacuum the
> gravel just like in a non planted tank?
> I want to start a planted tank with a gravel substrate but
> not sure about how to start it. Your answer is appreciated.


I want to stay on topic and help other by sharing info about soil tanks, not normal planted tanks. But I will answer your question.

Don't vacuum the gravel. The poo and mulm that gets stuck in the gravel will provide the plants nutrients.


----------



## k2x5

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> As for the clay, i'll take a picture and upload it later. The bottom line is to use RED NATURAL CLAY (no artificial colors). I got mine at Michael's craft store.


If you remember, what was it called?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

k2x5 said:


> If you remember, what was it called?


Amaco red clay. Here is a picture.


----------



## xriddler

hehe while you are taking pics of the clay mind if you snap a few of the soil too.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

I don't have the bag anymore. 

It's the orange bag "Mircale gro organic POTTING soil". Search that on google if you need


----------



## Canadianbettas

way to go on the glosso growing runners.. I can't get mine to spread horizontal even with high light  and soil and dosing with co2 lol

good tank

i use the same clay.. don't see red plants as a result though.. Maybe I put too little..

and this is the one i use.. for soil


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

Same, the glosso is failing in my high light + fert + CO2 tank. 

I like it growing tall though.

I have some red plants. The iron from clay has to in an environment with no oxygen to turn into iron that is usable for plants. Do you have the clay at the bottom of the tank?


----------



## xriddler

are you using soil substrate also in your high light tank fishy?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

xriddler said:


> are you using soil substrate also in your high light tank fishy?


Flourite. It's just clay with high CEC.


----------



## xriddler

how many bags of soil did you need for your 55g fishy?


----------



## Canadianbettas

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Same, the glosso is failing in my high light + fert + CO2 tank.
> 
> I like it growing tall though.
> 
> I have some red plants. The iron from clay has to in an environment with no oxygen to turn into iron that is usable for plants. Do you have the clay at the bottom of the tank?


yea its at the very bottom lol


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

xriddler said:


> how many bags of soil did you need for your 55g fishy?


1 big bag ($10) can probably do atleast 2.5 55g tanks. Just put as much soil or as little soil as you want. There are no rules.


----------



## xriddler

Hi fishy,

How are you liking the hagen glo single t5ho? are its reflectors good? I read that for a 55g since it is around 20 inches and a single t5ho with good reflectors would be considered medium lighting for a planted tank. Thats why im curious about your fixture. 

Thanks!


----------



## coldmantis

My glosso also doesn't carpet tried everything, 4x39w, pressurized co2 drop checker always on yellow, daily fertz, netlea soil. it's now carpeting after I changed all my bulbs. so tried changing your bulbs if it's older then lets say 6-8months.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

xriddler said:


> Hi fishy,
> 
> How are you liking the hagen glo single t5ho? are its reflectors good? I read that for a 55g since it is around 20 inches and a single t5ho with good reflectors would be considered medium lighting for a planted tank. Thats why im curious about your fixture.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a coralife dual T5 HO and the Hagen glo. I like the Hagen a lot better. The reflectors are parabolic, while the coralife reflectors is rectangular.

I would go for Hagen Glo for sure.

I say it's enough light. For more challenging plants. I have glosso, rotala willichii and blyxa. They are all doing fine.


----------



## xriddler

Does the hagen use only hagen light bulbs? i heard they are of irregular Length like 45.75 inches like that, is this all true, if so where do u purchase your replacement bulbs from?? Thanks fishy


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

coldmantis said:


> My glosso also doesn't carpet tried everything, 4x39w, pressurized co2 drop checker always on yellow, daily fertz, netlea soil. it's now carpeting after I changed all my bulbs. so tried changing your bulbs if it's older then lets say 6-8months.


I got the glosso from you. They don't carpet in my high light + CO2 tank.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

xriddler said:


> Does the hagen use only hagen light bulbs? i heard they are of irregular Length like 45.75 inches like that, is this all true, if so where do u purchase your replacement bulbs from?? Thanks fishy


I have no idea. I also noticed that. I currently use a hagen bulb, so I don't know!


----------



## xriddler

Yea its a bit hard finding a medium light fixture. I was thinking of one of these four but they all seem to be High light fixtures. Dont know where to get a single t5ho fixture to be honest.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/fish/lighting/aqualight-t5-ho-dual-lamp-fixture-2-x-54-w-48.html
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/fish/lighting/t5-ho-freshwater-linkable-light-fixture-2-x-54-w-48.html
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/fish/lighting/nova-extreme-t5-ho-freshwater-light-fixture-2-x-54-w-48.html
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/fish/lighting/aquasun-t5-ho-fluorescent-hood-2-x-54-w-48.html

The zoo med seems over price since it doesnt come with0 bulbs

LOL im at a total lost


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

xriddler said:


> Yea its a bit hard finding a medium light fixture. I was thinking of one of these four but they all seem to be High light fixtures. Dont know where to get a single t5ho fixture to be honest.
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/fish/lighting/aqualight-t5-ho-dual-lamp-fixture-2-x-54-w-48.html
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/fish/lighting/t5-ho-freshwater-linkable-light-fixture-2-x-54-w-48.html
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/fish/lighting/nova-extreme-t5-ho-freshwater-light-fixture-2-x-54-w-48.html
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/fish/lighting/aquasun-t5-ho-fluorescent-hood-2-x-54-w-48.html
> 
> The zoo med seems over price since it doesnt come with0 bulbs
> 
> LOL im at a total lost


I got mine at luckys. Cuz they don't charge tax. None of the Hagen comes with bulbs. Try luckys, but the workers there are absolutely mean and terrible. Don't pay over $150. It's $150 elsewhere but try charge tax.


----------



## xriddler

No I'm just looking for used atm budget doesn't stretch that far yet


----------



## bigfishy

get this one... + shipping = $90

http://www.aquatraders.com/48-inch-2x54W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52123p.htm


----------



## coldmantis

xriddler said:


> No I'm just looking for used atm budget doesn't stretch that far yet


if your on a budget and like diy projects you can always go super cheap and buy a sunblast 48" 54w single T5HO from hydrotech hydroponics in scarborough. It will only cost 39 bucks, then go to the dollar store and pick up 2 sheets of those big contruction paper for a buck and a roll of foil for a buck and make a reflector. These lights are linkable so in the future if you decide you want more lights just buy another one and link it together sharing only one power plug. These link up to 8 fixtures.

http://www.sunblasterlighting.com/t5-fixtures.php


----------



## bigfishy

coldmantis said:


> if your on a budget and like diy projects you can always go super cheap and buy a sunblast 48" 54w single T5HO from hydrotech hydroponics in scarborough. It will only cost 39 bucks, then go to the dollar store and pick up 2 sheets of those big contruction paper for a buck and a roll of foil for a buck and make a reflector. These lights are linkable so in the future if you decide you want more lights just buy another one and link it together sharing only one power plug. These link up to 8 fixtures.
> 
> http://www.sunblasterlighting.com/t5-fixtures.php


I tried the 24" sunblaster, it can get very hot


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

Hagen Glo is the best on the market right now , by the shape of the reflectors. Of course it won't be the cheapest option. I choose it because adding more light = electricity bill. So that is the reason I only wanted 1x54W light. Many people ignore electricity cost. If you live in a condo, then whatever!!


----------



## xriddler

If i were to go with used aquaticlife t5ho dual bulb fixture do you think i would need to have pressurized co2? or diy co2 coke bottle would workout since soil substrate would give out co2 at the same time. I was thinking of doing blyxa japonica and hc cuba only in the tank. If i had only the hagen glo single lamp fixture im scared that the cuba would die since i read that they are high light plants.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

xriddler said:


> If i were to go with used aquaticlife t5ho dual bulb fixture do you think i would need to have pressurized co2? or diy co2 coke bottle would workout since soil substrate would give out co2 at the same time. I was thinking of doing blyxa japonica and hc cuba only in the tank. If i had only the hagen glo single lamp fixture im scared that the cuba would die since i read that they are high light plants.


I would suggest CO2 and high lights for HC. I have a bit of HC in my soil tank, and it doesn't grow. It isn't dying, but it is not growing. So I blame that on my lighting.


----------



## xriddler

sigh im totally bummed out now. I was measuring my used tank i got from kijiji. I got it during winter and put it in my storage. listed as 55g tank, stingray stand and two part canopy, one was broken and three weird L.E.D lights were replaced in the canopy, sold to me for 125. I'm a beginner and didnt know about this site yet and thought it was a good deal. grabbed it in febuary in the guys garage, was so cold i didnt measure the tank properly it turned out that it was a 40g long instead of a 55g today after i measured it. Sigh i feel so bummed out now all my research is out of whack and gotta rethink it all. Man this is so not cool i cant believe i was so dumb im so pissed at myself and the guy for false advertising. Im mostly pissed at myself now. I dont even know if i should continue to look for a hagen glo single bulb now cause its a 16inch high and that one t5ho according to the chart on planted tank forum is already High light for my tank. argh this is so frustrating >_<


----------



## xriddler

sorry for hijacking the thread fishy  but my temper is like asdfjgka


----------



## Canadianbettas

xriddler said:


> sigh im totally bummed out now. I was measuring my used tank i got from kijiji. I got it during winter and put it in my storage. listed as 55g tank, stingray stand and two part canopy, one was broken and three weird L.E.D lights were replaced in the canopy, sold to me for 125. I'm a beginner and didnt know about this site yet and thought it was a good deal. grabbed it in febuary in the guys garage, was so cold i didnt measure the tank properly it turned out that it was a 40g long instead of a 55g today after i measured it. Sigh i feel so bummed out now all my research is out of whack and gotta rethink it all. Man this is so not cool i cant believe i was so dumb im so pissed at myself and the guy for false advertising. Im mostly pissed at myself now. I dont even know if i should continue to look for a hagen glo single bulb now cause its a 16inch high and that one t5ho according to the chart on planted tank forum is already High light for my tank. argh this is so frustrating >_<


Just raise the lights should be no problem


----------



## bigfishy

xriddler said:


> sigh im totally bummed out now. I was measuring my used tank i got from kijiji. I got it during winter and put it in my storage. listed as 55g tank, stingray stand and two part canopy, one was broken and three weird L.E.D lights were replaced in the canopy, sold to me for 125. I'm a beginner and didnt know about this site yet and thought it was a good deal. grabbed it in febuary in the guys garage, was so cold i didnt measure the tank properly it turned out that it was a 40g long instead of a 55g today after i measured it. Sigh i feel so bummed out now all my research is out of whack and gotta rethink it all. Man this is so not cool i cant believe i was so dumb im so pissed at myself and the guy for false advertising. Im mostly pissed at myself now. I dont even know if i should continue to look for a hagen glo single bulb now cause its a 16inch high and that one t5ho according to the chart on planted tank forum is already High light for my tank. argh this is so frustrating >_<


I don't get it! What's the dimension of your 40G tank?

and isn't a 55G standard tank is higher than a 40G long?

55G dimension is 48" x 12" x 21"

If your planning to use T5HO on a 21" tall tank, what's wrong of using it on a 16" high tank? 

Isn't it even more better? Since the height is lower, the light can penetrate the bottom more better.


----------



## xriddler

sorry bigfishy i just needed to rant. I dont know what im goignt o do though im on a student budget so ill have to rework cost for hanging the lights. I was just feeling a bit ripped off thats all. im also pretty DIY illiterate. I guess ill have to step out of this turtle shell.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

I understand your situation of doing a low budget tank. I am not poor, but I do this hobby as if I am on a poor man's budget. 

Since that is what you got, then you gotta work around it.

1) Don't use reflectors
2) raise the lights
These 2 things will bring you back down to a medium or low light on a 16" tall tank.

Don't worry about medium or high light or whatever. Set up your tank and observe if the plants are doing well, that is all that matters.

You play, you play lol. Can't be too cheap or else you end up wasting money upgrading/replacing stuff later.


----------



## xriddler

Fishy how much gravel did you use to cap your soil? did you use about 20lbs or more and which brand?  i havent gone to check the amaco clay yet do you remember how much you bought it for at michaels?


----------



## Egonsgirl

How did you [prep] the clay, how is it added to the soil. Is it mixed into it in chunks, or rolled out, in balls, is it a powder form, how much is used????? thanks.

The only prep I did was prepare the clay. I did let the soil be exposed to air over night before I put it in the tank.


----------



## tranceaddict

Just break up the clay by hand into smaller pieces and mix it together with your soil in some bin or storage box. 

Organic soil + clay + some gravel or sand to create air pockets in the soil. Good for roots.


----------



## xriddler

so i have finally narrowed down what i want to do with my 40g long tank(16 inches high). 

I'll be dirting it and going to use the same hagen fixture as you fiishy. no fertz/co2. i've narrowed it down to a few plants that i really like and just want some input to see if anyone would for see any problems here.

Staurogyne Repens 
Pygmy Chain Sword (Echinodorus tenellus) 
Vallisneria nana 
Blyxa Japonica
Sunset Hygrophila 
star grass 

I would really like to carpet up the tank so i hope the chain sword would work out.


----------



## joe

so this is like garden soil/ gravel?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

xriddler said:


> so i have finally narrowed down what i want to do with my 40g long tank(16 inches high).
> 
> I'll be dirting it and going to use the same hagen fixture as you fiishy. no fertz/co2. i've narrowed it down to a few plants that i really like and just want some input to see if anyone would for see any problems here.
> 
> Staurogyne Repens
> Pygmy Chain Sword (Echinodorus tenellus)
> Vallisneria nana
> Blyxa Japonica
> Sunset Hygrophila
> star grass
> 
> I would really like to carpet up the tank so i hope the chain sword would work out.


It sounds good. Keep me updated how it is going.

Don't expect fast growth, that is the best part of low-tech tanks (low maintenance)

Have fun!


----------



## joe

yea it looks like a good bunch of plants!
itll look great keep posting!!


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

Over a year after the set up, still thriving. Throwing plants out all the time!

Have over 100 fish in this 55g. No water changes, parameters fully under control.


----------



## xriddler

my tank is having cladophora attacks. your dirt tank still looks pristine oh im jelly!


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

I also have all kind of algae in my tanks. However, they are under control. 

String algae has to be removed manually. 

Black beard algae can be control by growing them in 1 spot. I have a massive BBA growing on my filter intake sponges.


----------



## Canadianbettas

Love this thread... You inspired me to redirt my 55 thats already dirted (over a year old) lol
Probably cause I did highlights and co2... which contributed to draining a lot of the nutrients


Will keep it lowlight tank just like yours when I redirt!


----------

